# Dyed Spruce Burl Bowl



## Tim Carter (Sep 18, 2014)

This is a bowl made of spruce burl, about 7" in diameter and 3" tall, that has been dyed with red and blue dyes.

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 18, 2014)

That's a beauty! Would you please explain how you dyed it. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 18, 2014)

Beautiful! What dye did you use? when I used some Behlin's on some plain wood, it came out kinda sea-green, didn't care for it, yours looks nice and blue....


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 18, 2014)

That blue color is really nice. What brand of dye did you use? Any conditioning of the wood at all prior to the dying?


----------



## Tim Carter (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for your comments! I use the Mixol brand of dyes from Woodcraft. I dilute the dye in alcohol, rather than water-less raised grain on the wood. The wood you select to dye is important. I normally dye woods that have very interesting grain but it's subdued and the dyes make the grain pop! It's critical to sand the wood very well to get out any blemishes or tearout, because the dye will make them much more noticeable. I use Scotts shop towels to apply the dye, rubbing it a lot to even it out. I wear gloves to apply the dyes. I believe you could use an airbrush to apply the dye and create some very interesting looks/patterns but I don't have an airbrush. Once the dye is dry, I sand it with 400 grit paper and then apply the next color dye. If you selectively sand the piece, you can get some interesting color patterns, especially if you use more than 2 colors of dyes. This piece has red and blue dyes. The red was applied first, then the blue. I sanded back a lot of the red dye before I applied the blue one because I wanted a lot of blue to come through and to reduce the amount of purple( red + blue=purple) on the piece. The last color applied is usually the predominant color, unless you sand it back to get a marbled type of look. When I'm finished dying the piece, I use WOP as the finish, but lacquer would work as well. A benefit to the dying process is that it helps fill the pores of the wood and it takes to fewer coats of finish to get the piece completed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 18, 2014)

Tim, that is down right pretty. Great work.


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 19, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 19, 2014)

Oooh.....that is sure perty!!!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Awesome is not enough for me!!! I think it's superb!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 19, 2014)

Tin - Thats a nice turn, a great dye job and finish as well. The colors and finish really show the depth of the figure. Nice job


----------

